# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى بيان إداري:  ترقيات جديدة لاداريين ومراقبين ومشرفين المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
أما بعد  أحبتي أعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أضع هذا البيان الإداري بين أيديكم 
آملين من العزيز الحكيم أن يكون هذا القرار في مصلحة المنتدى  
وطامعين في نفس الوقت أن يمد جميع أعضائنا الكرام يد العون بعد عون الله عز وجل لمن شملهم هذا القرارالتالي    salihmob *.:::نائب المدير:::.*       SHAKS *.:::مشرف اداري وتنظيمي :::. *        yassin55   *.::Super Moderator ::.*      GsmUnlocker *مراقب اقسام السوفتويير والبرمجة و البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية*     hassan riach *مراقب اقسام السوفتويير والبرمجة و البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية*       محمد السيد  *.::: VIP Moderator :::.*      bodr41  *.::: VIP Moderator :::.*     وبالمناسبة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ختاما 
لاشك بأن هذا القرار ليس نهاية المطاف
بل ما زلنا نطمع في إستقطاب الكثير من الأسماء المميزة التي أرى من منظوري الشخصي أحقيتها في إدارة موقعها 
وإلى ذلك الحين تقبلوا مني فائق الإحترام والتقدير  
أخوكم 
بوعلي محمد  mohamed73
المدير العام

----------


## hamza06

_الف مبرووووووووك على الترقيات_

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الف مبروك لكل الاخوة وبالتوفيق للباقي ................................................*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مبروك لكل الاخوة هذه الترقية وهم يستحقون ذلك وشكر خالص للادارة على تقديرى بهذه المرتبة
واتمنى ان اكون واخوتى فى حسن ظنكم وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي محمد
الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## yassin55

تحية لكل من ساهم في ترقية هذا المنتدى الرائع  تهانى الى كل اسره المنتدى    والف الف الف    الله يسل علينا المهام الجديد  ونكون عند حسن ظن اسره المنتدى   الله ولى التوفيق

----------


## hassan riach

الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## bodr41

أتقدم بأحر التهاني للمراقبين و المشرفين " جنود الخفاء " 
يضحون بوقتهم و جهدهم و راحتهم في سبيل هذا الصرح الشامخ 
أهنئهم و أتمنى لهم العمر المديد و موفور الصحة و جزاهم الله عنا خيرا 
تحية صادقة من القلب لأخي بوعلي محمد و لكل الإخوة المراقبين و المشرفين 
مبروك الترقية اختيار مناسب نثمنه و نحيي الادارة على التفاتتها المشجعة.

----------


## محمد السيد

شكر خاص للادارة على تقديرى بهذه المرتبة
واتمنى ان اكون واخوتى عند حسن ظنكم جميعا
 وبالتوفيق لجميع الاخوه

----------


## salinas

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------


## امير الصمت

الف مليون مبروك للجميع ومنها الى ما هو احسن وافضل

----------


## gsm_bouali

*الف مبروك لكل الاخوة*

----------


## alaa_day

ألف مبروك للأخوة الكرام

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## ighdriss

الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## ستارالعراق

الف الف مبروك

----------

